
Managing High Availability in PostgreSQL – Part III: Patroni vs. PAF vs. Repmgr - KristiMKE
https://scalegrid.io/blog/managing-high-availability-in-postgresql-part-3/
======
hjacobs
Also check out our Zalando Postgres Kubernetes Operator which is powered by
Patroni:
[https://github.com/zalando/patroni/](https://github.com/zalando/patroni/)

